# Which Do You Prefer?



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Here are some track plans that I am considering for a new commercial 1/32 track. I would like to get you guys to give me your input on which you would prefer to race on, and why. The track will have individual power supplies for each lane, variable between 6 and 20 volts with 10 amps, and will have jumpers approximately every 12 feet using 12 gauge wire. I will have the Professor Motor 3-pin hook ups for controllers, and I will be using TrakMate to control the races.










"Formula De" - approx. 119' per lap









"Catalunya Mod" - approx. 121' per lap


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

They both look good with some finesse and plenty of speed, but since I have to choose one I'll take the "Formula De"
I like the winding sections in the track.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

My $.02 --

The top one is 'too busy' for my taste so I would prefer the one on the bottom since it has more straightaways.

'doba


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I like the top one because it has more longer straights.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I like the Formula De.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Well,I would have to go with the top one.But I would make the section above the bottom main straight into a straight.

And I would make the main outside curves a bigger radius too.Especially the curve on the far right.You could get up alot more speed if you did before having to slow down.
For me at least: speed=fun

Looking good tho.

Mike


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Formula De. Twisty handling section all together in the middle, and more track going left. It's nice to see both sides of your car. The "S" will look good.

I do like the turn 2 (?) left jog on the second layout, looks like you could make over 270 degrees of right turns together if you incorporated it into the first.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I prefer the first one


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I like the first one "formula de" .. 

Wes


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

How about this version of the "Formula De" track? Let me know what you think of the changes. It should be faster and flow easier while still being somewhat challenging and easy to turn marshal.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Yeah,I like that.

Enough technical stuff to make it challenging,but some nice straights for some SPEED!!!!!

Mike


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Ragnar said:


> How about this version of the "Formula De" track? Let me know what you think of the changes. It should be faster and flow easier while still being somewhat challenging and easy to turn marshal.


UMMM, most marshals I know won't fit in there, LOL.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> UMMM, most marshals I know won't fit in there, LOL.



HEY! I resemble that remark!

Coach


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I like this one:

"Catalunya Mod" - approx. 121' per lap

Kind of resembles the track I race on locally and it is always fun and challenging - especially if you bank any of those turns.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I like the revised version.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> UMMM, most marshals I know won't fit in there, LOL.


I could be wrong, but IIRC the squares in Scaley's track designer aren't a foot wide, and that area is about 2.5' across. Hopefully you'd be able to find *someone* who could fit in an area like that.


----------

